# Under the Silver Lake (2018)



## Prolix (Oct 9, 2020)

David Robert Mitchell’s shaggy dog detective story became an instant cult hit, with a subreddit dedicated to unravelling its labyrinthine themes and interpretations. It lives by occult significance and synchronicity, both celebrating and lightly mocking the attention to minutiae of the conspiratorial mind set (a key map is assembled from a selection of absurd sources).

In the mix are underground bunkers, Egyptian-styled ascension cults, an owl woman, a dog killer and graffiti written in the Copiale cipher. Perhaps most curious, and feeding into music industry conspiracy literature such as _Weird Scenes Inside the Canyon_ – rightly feted on the old forum – is the appearance of the very Tavistock Institute and definitely Theodor Adorno-inspired “Songwriter”, who claims to be responsible for everything from Beethoven to Ritchie Valens to Nirvana to Harold Faltermeyer to The Pixies.

The Songwriter tells Andrew Garfield’s protagonist Sam “_I don’t always worry what the message is. I just pass it along, I slip it between the notes, hide it away for people that know it’s there_”. He tells him he wrote the music his father grew up with, and half the songs Sam sang along to as a kid:

*Sam*: _You’re telling me there’s hidden messages in old pop songs?_
*Songwriter*: _And movies, television shows, everything you know_. (plays the _Cheers_ theme)

The Songwriter attests “_I don’t care what’s fashionable and what’s cool. It’s all silly and it’s all meaningless_”, essentially a repudiation of the personal investment Sam has in these creations (“_…so many of the things that you care about. The songs that give your life purpose and joy_”).

*Songwriter*: _When you were fifteen and rebelling, you were rebelling to my music. There is no rebellion. There’s only me, earning a paycheque_.

Sam tells him he doesn’t believe him, and the Songwriter replies “_Well good, because the real message wasn’t meant for you_”, further advising him “_Better if you just smile and dance and enjoy the melody_”.

*Songwriter*: _Everything you hoped for, everything you dreamed about being a part of, is a fabrication. Your art. your writing, your culture, is the shell of other men’s ambitions. Ambitions beyond what you will ever understand._


----------



## Anachronos (Oct 10, 2020)

Had a good laugh over this clip. They aren't even trying to hide anymore huh?
What really is the purpose of these kinds of showoffs, I wonder? Possibly trying to recruit those who understand?


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 11, 2020)

I have a theory as to why they pour "subliminal" messages into everything they produce (and they produce everything, or promote those who produce what they want).

They need to use people's energy to be able to create the reality they desire through the human unconscious. Because everything that exists is created by human thought, but not by conscious thought. It is necessary to access the unconscious to materialize what does not exist.

A very good example of this is when people come together to make contact with aliens. They get together and begin to access the unconscious itself, through meditation drugs or both together. And after a while the most likely, or what they believe to be the most likely, or even everyone starts receiving telepathic messages from aliens, or else a light appears in the sky (and they believe it is a UFO).

Or something similar to the Miracle of the Sun occurs in Fátima, Portugal in 1917, where more than 70 thousand people saw the Sun dance.

It is all creation of the power of the collective mind. So that is why they use subliminal messages in everything, they want to access and use the power of the collective mind to create what they want, or more precisely the mental reality they want to impress on reality. If they use this mental energy to create monsters, well they will not be more monstrous than they, the lords of this world.


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Oct 11, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> I have a theory as to why they pour "subliminal" messages into everything they produce (and they produce everything, or promote those who produce what they want).
> 
> They need to use people's energy to be able to create the reality they desire through the human unconscious. Because everything that exists is created by human thought, but not by conscious thought. It is necessary to access the unconscious to materialize what does not exist.
> 
> ...


This is also why they want _you_ as dumb (unconscious) as possible. Which is what most official teaching methologies ultimately are build up for.

Nice food for thought.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 13, 2020)

they have a theory about why they pour "subliminal" messages into everything they produce (and they produce everything, or promote those who produce what they want).

They need to use people's energy to be able to create the reality they want through the human unconscious. Because everything that exists is created by human thought, but not by conscious thought. It is necessary to access the unconscious to materialize what does not exist.

A good example of this is when people come together to make contact with aliens. They get together and begin to access the unconscious itself, through meditation, drugs or both. And after a while the leader, or what they believe to be the most likely to have "powers", or the whole group, begins to receive telepathic messages from aliens, or else a light appears in the sky (and they believe it is a UFO).

Or something similar happens as in Milagre do Sol, in Fátima, Portugal in 1917, where more than 70 thousand people saw the Sun dance.

It is all creation of the power of the collective mind. So that's why they use subliminal messages in everything, they want to access and use the power of the collective mind through the unconscious to create what they want, or more precisely to control the mental reality and to print in reality the behaviors, previous feelings elaborated by them . If they use that mental energy to create monsters, those monsters will not be more monstrous than they, the lords of this world.


----------

